# Mail : création de dossiers, suppression de messages



## syrus69 (23 Juin 2011)

*bonjour a tous, 

Depuis quelques temps je me sers de Mail pour visualiser tous mes emails et je souhaiterais savoir comment faire pour créer différents nouveaux dossiers pour classer mes emails ( famille, boulot, etc, etc ) .....

Je souhaiterais savoir aussi comment faire pour supprimer plusieurs emails en meme temps ?

merci de votre futur aide *


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Ouvre Mail, en bas à gauche tu fais *un clic sur le +* tu nommes le dossier, et tu le classe dans "sur mon Mac"

Pour supprimer plusieurs mails, sélectionne en un, ensuite avec la flèche vers le bas, ils seront en surbrillance, clic droit et supprimer

Cordialement


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie électronique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## syrus69 (23 Juin 2011)

Ok c'est cool ton aide m'a été très utile, merci bien.....


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2011)

Si tu es un peu curieux, tu remarqueras que tu peux aussi ouvrir des BAL (Boites Aux Lettres) dites "intelligentes" qui te permettront dès leur création d'y orienter automatiquement les mails reçus selon leur origine, ou expéditeur ou autre critère de ton choix...
Quant aux boites au lettres déjà ouvertes tu peux aussi (en allant dans les préférences de "Mail") créer des "règles" qui correspondent d'ailleurs à la même démarche.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si tu es un peu curieux, tu remarqueras que tu peux aussi ouvrir des BAL (Boites Aux Lettres) dites "intelligentes" qui te permettront dès leur création d'y orienter automatiquement les mails reçus selon leur origine, ou expéditeur ou autre critère de ton choix...
> Quant aux boites au lettres déjà ouvertes tu peux aussi (en allant dans les préférences de "Mail") créer des "règles" qui correspondent d'ailleurs à la même démarche.



Attention...  boites intelligentes ou dossier vers lequels des règles dirigent les messages ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

J'explique:

Des boites intelligentes présentent les messages corespondants aux critères qu'on a défini. Mais c'est juste un affichage, les mails corespondants ne sont pas déplacés de là où ils se trouvent. On peut donc avoir le même message affiché dans plusieurs boites intelligentes dès lors qu'il comporte bien les critères définis dans chacune de ces boites intelligentes. Ensuite, si on supprime le message quelque part, il n'apparait plus nulle part.

Des dossiers vers lesquels des règles de tri déplacent les messages, trient les messages en fonction des règles définies en deplaçant les messages. Du coup, un message ne peut se trouver qu'à un SEUL endroit et c'est la première règle vérifiée qui déplace le message, les règles suivantes n'ayant plus d'action sur ce message qui a déja été déplacé (il faut donc choisir avec soin l'ordre des règles de tri)


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2011)

Bien vu ! Et merci pour cette précision qui a son importance !


----------



## Ousitawi (19 Juillet 2011)

syrus69 a dit:


> _*Je souhaiterais savoir aussi comment faire pour supprimer plusieurs emails en meme temps ?*_


 
Bonjour,

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider svp, mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à vider la corbeille tout court, je ne comprends pas, que dois-je faire ?

Merci pour votre aide :love:


----------



## redelap (19 Juillet 2011)

Tu parles bien de la corbeille de mail..

Cliquer sur la corbeille dans la colonne de gauche de mail. Vont s'afficher les mails qui étaient dans la corbeille. 
Selectionner un mail
Maintenir la touche "majuscule" enfoncée
Cliquer sur un autre mail 
Tous les mails entre les deux clics seront sélectionnés..

Après c'est Soit clic droit --> supprimer.. ou la touche d'effacement.. on même diriger l'ensemble de la sélection sur la poubelle elle-même... qui va se vider.

Voir aussi ici: http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html


----------



## Mecyr (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Dans les préférences de Mail, onglet "Comptes" > comportement des BAL, il y a une rubrique pour régler la fréquence de vidage de la corbeille.


----------



## Ousitawi (19 Juillet 2011)

redelap a dit:


> Tu parles bien de la corbeille de mail..
> 
> Cliquer sur la corbeille dans la colonne de gauche de mail. Vont s'afficher les mails qui étaient dans la corbeille.
> Selectionner un mail
> ...



ça a marché ! Merci :love:



Mecyr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dans les préférences de Mail, onglet "Comptes" > comportement des BAL, il y a une rubrique pour régler la fréquence de vidage de la corbeille.



Bonjour, je viens de le paramétrer, merci du conseil !


----------

